# which tools would you use to do this carving



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

All,

I want to do a relief carving. Never done one before. I want to make something similar to this in walnut.

I've read a lot of theads about tools and it appears the overall consensus is only buy the tools you need to do the job at hand rather than buy a set.

As far as brands go it seems that Pfeil, Hock and a few others are long time favorites so I'm happy to start with them.

Having looked at a catalog of tools I don't know specifically which tools would be best for a relief carving like the one shown. What are your specific recommendations?

Thanks


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Probably palm carving tools. I like the Flexcut ones because they
are versatile.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

My journey into wood working started with relief carving. I have not done it in a few years now, but I suggest you contact a local "Carvers guild" and talk to and join them. I did this with California carvers guild and learned a lot for minimal cost. I bought about fifteen gouges on a trip in Norway, before joining this group, but find I only need a few. I mostly use a firmer, a #2 gouge, a skew, and a "V" tool. And of course a mallet. Also sharpening tools.


----------



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

Thanks. I got some info on a carver's meeting that I will visit.


----------

